# Koi in Japan über Händler selbst beziehen.....



## Teichforum.info (10. März 2004)

Hallo allerseits.....

Meine Frage für euch:

Es gibt Händler im Internet die ihre neuen Koi anbieten. Kaufen die Händler direkt beim Züchter ein, oder geschieht dies noch über einen Zwischenhändler (ähnlich wie bei einem Autohaus, niemand kauft in Wolfsburg direkt) ? Ich selbst würde gern Internetseiten besuchen, wo ich direkt Boxen aus Japan kaufen kann. Doch wo finde ich solche Links ? Oder wer weiß zum Beispiel die Internetseite vom Züchter Aoki, etc ? 

Schreibt mir bitte euer Wissen.

Ich danke.....

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. März 2004)

hallo sven,

schau mal hier - da sind jede menge händler vertreten - einige sind oder waren gerade in japan zum einkaufen.



gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. März 2004)

Hallo Sven

sowohl als auch .
Die meisten Händler beziehen ihre Fische direckt von einer Japanischen Koifarm . Einige aber auch bei Zwischenhändler .
Koifarmen sind zum Beispiel :

Ogata
http://www.ogatakoi.com/
Sakai

Yamakoshi
http://www.yamakoshi.com/breeders/yamamatsu1.htm


----------

